# Union Falcor vs Burton Malavita



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes, the Falcor is geared towards all mountain/big mountain/freeride guys. Where are you planning on riding and how often? If you aren't facing extreme temps, they'd probably do you just fine. General consensus is that they're nice high end bindings that do very well for what they're designed to do. However, a few guys I know that ride a lot of bc and high altitude shit have had the carbon Unions bust a highback or two on them, so I'm a bit skeptical myself. Burton has a better (at least quicker) warranty program and should anything happen, you certainly won't have any trouble finding parts. On the other hand, the Unions are gonna be stiffer than this particular model of Burton. If very stiff is what you want, I'd go with the Unions or maybe look at another Burton model such as the X base or Genesis X. The Malavita is certainly tried and true but it's gonna be on the more mid flex end of the spectrum. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBall (Mar 14, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> Yes, the Falcor is geared towards all mountain/big mountain/freeride guys. Where are you planning on riding and how often? If you aren't facing extreme temps, they'd probably do you just fine. General consensus is that they're nice high end bindings that do very well for what they're designed to do. However, a few guys I know that ride a lot of bc and high altitude shit have had the carbon Unions bust a highback or two on them, so I'm a bit skeptical myself. Burton has a better (at least quicker) warranty program and should anything happen, you certainly won't have any trouble finding parts. On the other hand, the Unions are gonna be stiffer than this particular model of Burton. If very stiff is what you want, I'd go with the Unions or maybe look at another Burton model such as the X base or Genesis X. The Malavita is certainly tried and true but it's gonna be on the more mid flex end of the spectrum. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Balateon, thank you for advice.
I'm planing to ride 70% park / 30% mountains (no freeride, just ready ski routes - example (dolomitesworld.com/images/sellaronda_belvedere_1.jpg).
Been riding like 15-20 days a year.

I know about the difference in stiffness of those two, can't actually decide what I prefer without testing.
Genesis X is interesting model (ofc) but I can grab Falcor with huge discount in local shop, that's the point.

The main question, will it (the Falcor) let me (and help me) do the funny stuff like soft jumps, air, rotations etc.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

If you have the ability to do those things, then that's mostly gonna be on you more than it is the equipment. However, it sounds to me like your style of riding is gonna do best with a mid flex. If I was in your shoes, I'd probably snag the vitas. I'm not gonna say you can't do it with the Falcors but help you? Meh. You're gonna get more response from them of course so take that as you will. It could help you or go against you. It really depends on how confident and capable you yourself are. If you can rock some stiff ass freeride bindings in the park, by all means. You'll just have to feel them out for yourself because everyone is different. I have an all around style too. I like a lot of butter and flat tricks, but I also like park, pow and tree runs, so I like a medium flex do everything binding, but that's me. What's too stiff to me might be right on the money for you. If you can get a good deal on the Falcors, give em a try. If they don't suit you, there's always a million Malavitas out there. [emoji12]


----------



## DanBall (Mar 14, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> If you have the ability to do those things, then that's mostly gonna be on you more than it is the equipment. However, it sounds to me like your style of riding is gonna do best with a mid flex. If I was in your shoes, I'd probably snag the vitas. I'm not gonna say you can't do it with the Falcors but help you? Meh. You're gonna get more response from them of course so take that as you will. It could help you or go against you. It really depends on how confident and capable you yourself are. If you can rock some stiff ass freeride bindings in the park, by all means. You'll just have to feel them out for yourself because everyone is different. I have an all around style too. I like a lot of butter and flat tricks, but I also like park, pow and tree runs, so I like a medium flex do everything binding, but that's me. What's too stiff to me might be right on the money for you. If you can get a good deal on the Falcors, give em a try. If they don't suit you, there's always a million Malavitas out there. [emoji12]


Bataleon, thank you - agree with your conclusion.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Any time bro. BTW Flux makes some baller bindings too and their mid flexing TT is mad cheap from backcountry right now. Just throwing that out there. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get the Falcors. They're the closest I've found to the Burton Genesis X. Very responsive but so comfortable you forget they're there. Stiff heel-to-toe, but plenty of give side-to-side.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On a Process Off-Axis get Vitas. Falcors are good bindings, but no the best tool for your needs. Better on a Custom, Deep Thinker, or Custom X.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Nivek said:


> On a Process Off-Axis get Vitas. Falcors are good bindings, but no the best tool for your needs. Better on a Custom, Deep Thinker, or Custom X.


Exactly, the Falcors may be a solid binding but will more likely be too overkill on that board ... unless you have incredibly soft boots, then it could maybe work. But Vitas would def be a better match and give a more true feel of the board. 

I also own a Process and tried my Union Atlas on it for a bit, but it just overpowered the flex of the board and made it feel too soft. So I can only imagine how much more, if paired with the Falcors. So I grabbed Vitas for it instead so I could get a truer mid-flexing feel when using the Process. If you could get both, do it loll ... and save the Falcors for a future Freeride-oriented/charger deck :wink:. GL.


----------

